# Any Shock Absorber Specialists around today?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello!

I have a 10 year old Previa I use Daily. Always loaded.

When I bought it the back end was down as the Springs were sagging (previous owner towed and had one of those thunderbird type disabled quads in the back).

I got a local Garage to change the Springs (cost me a fortune) but they did not change the shockers.

Ride was superb for a few weeks but now the back end is dancing around everywhere.

I am going to have a go at replacing the shockers

So..............

Do I buy a cheap pair of Monroe off ebay

Or.......

Would you recommend I buy a Pair of Bilstein B6 Sport?

IS it worth the extra or is that a silly question?

TM


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Personally I would use the Bilstein, Monroe are very good shocks But as you have already spent a "Fortune" on springs and the reasonable price of the Shocks I would go the whole Hog and fit the better ones.



And YES I think it IS worth the extra.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Shocks*

Thanks,

The Springs, a quick oil change and handbrake cable cost me £800 CASH.

TM


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Definitly buy the Monroe ones. Sorry to disagree with previous post but a Previa will not benifit from having uprated ones fitted.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

rupert1 said:


> Definitly buy the Monroe ones. Sorry to disagree with previous post but a Previa will not benifit from having uprated ones fitted.


That's Ok mate No problem you may know more about such things than me, I am no longer a working man and things have changed so much.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*any shock absorber specialists around*

if you want advice and know how on springs and shockers have a look at a couple of land rover sites or magazines thier the boys


----------

